# jobes plant sticks



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

how long do they last before you can be safe to move plants around?

how often do you use them and how many?

thanks. FP


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dont know what you mean about how long before plants are safe to move but I usually add my jobes once every 10 to 12 weeks... only a 1/3 of a stick at the root bases.

They need to be buried deep so moving plants is no problem. I have though pulled up plants and have had the roots growing right through them... :wink: 

Be sure to get them low in Phospherous...some are sold very high in Phospherous... look at the numbers listed...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh yeh.... I only add them at the bases of my root feeders, not throughout substrate...  :wink:


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

If I had the choice I would have never used Jobes. I made the mistake of disrupting my substrate to move some plants and bang, 3 months of hair algae to deal with. 

Just be very careful, press them down as deep as possible, and don't move plants unless absolutely necessary. 

Kyle


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I haven't used Jobes yet... don't they contain urea, and urea is bad for a tank? Can someone shed some bright light? :mrgreen:


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks, I only use them under my stem plants, but i've not been doing it regularaly. now i know how ofter i can use them  :roll:  8)


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Where is Stever Hampton when you need him?  

He seems to be the leading expert on Jobes. 

Kyle


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Urea is indeed supposed to be bad for planted tanks. Bottom line is that if you uproot any fertilizer tab or enriched soil substrate, you are going to be in for some algae. When I add Jobes, I get a slight increase in green spot algae for a few days before things settle down.
I added one stick, cut in four pieces, to the roots of my Crypts one month ago. You guys should see the growth. It's insane. They have tripled in size. Is there risk? Yep. Green water, hair algae, green spot, but if you're careful and use them responsibly, they can give a weak plant one heck of a shot in the rear! I'll post pics tomorrow of the difference in these crypts.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Sam, that makes sense. I guess it is like with Kitty Litter :hehe: It is cheap and can work out excellent, but there is some risk. Some prefer using a more expensive substrate, or real root tabs.
My tenellus is seriously starving... I will see if it works wonders on it too.


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

I just planted a stick for my tenellus two days ago. Hopefully it will grow well. I used the fern and palm jobe sticks (16% N, 2% P, 6%K I think). I will keep you informed of how it goes

Eric


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

As promised, here is the comparison. It is hard to see against the clown puke colored Flourite substrate, but those crypts have looked like the first picture for a year - just terrible. And that is with 4wpg, HP CO2 and plenty of water column nutrients. One Jobe's stick later, and a month, and they look a lot better. I even pulled one of the larger ones out from that group and moved it to another tank, so it was actually even fuller than that.


----------



## Synapse (Sep 9, 2003)

Do you still have the pictures on hand?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

*the story on old attachments*

Older threads were migrated to the new server sans attachments, so you will find lots of references to photos that don't appear in the migrated threads. The original photos were in the old threads, which were available at least for a time, but now appear to all have been scrubbed. I checked the original thread
http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3116&highlight=jobes+plant+sticks

...and no pics. Maybe Sam can repost.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

You haved to be logged in to see the pictures. I'll post them here though to make it easier for the lazier ones :icon_lol:

First: Crypts before Jobes


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Second: Crypts after Jobes


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Whoa, how many SAE's you have in their kyle? 

Matt


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

corigan said:


> Whoa, how many SAE's you have in their kyle?
> 
> Matt


Not my tank. That's Sam's (Gulfcoastaquarian).

Kyle


----------



## Synapse (Sep 9, 2003)

Thank you Fender963


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Fender963 said:


> You haved to be logged in to see the pictures.


Man, that's good news. I was afraid it was all gone.
Thanks, Kyle.


----------

